# Windows Standard Drucker auslesen



## Nikolaj (8. August 2005)

Hi 

Wie kann ich den aktuellen Windows Standard Drucker auslesen?   

Gruß
Niko


----------



## Merlin_78 (8. August 2005)

Hi Nikolaj,

versuchs mal mit

```
Printer.DeviceName
```


----------



## Nikolaj (8. August 2005)

Ok, versuch das morgen mal!
Kann ich das einfach in meinem VB Script verwenden?

Gruß
Niko


----------

